# Edinburgh Support Group



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

New dates for the next few months for the Edinburgh support group are - 
Monday 19th March
Monday 16th April
Monday 14th May
From 6pm


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Where do you meet? what times? 
ta
(newbie!)

x


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Beechwood House, Spire, Murrayfield. It would be great to see you there


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

New support group future dates :

Dates for meetings (all Mondays) are:-
6th August
3rd September
1st October
22nd October
19th November
17th December
14th January


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 
Would anyone be interested in helping running a support group in Edinburgh?  The lady who was running this has had the brilliant news that she is pregnant


----------

